
Ask HN: What do you use to organize your bookmarks? - crocowhile
Simple question. I still haven't found a way to organize my bookmarks the way I want, namely:
1. available on all my computers
2. should not take too many clicks and tags to put away
3. should be easily searchable when I need them<p>What do you guys use?
======
PanMan
<http://del.icio.us>? Tagable, across devices, in the cloud.

~~~
mpm
Pro tip: try to figure out the delicious accounts of your friends, coworkers,
and generally interesting online people. Add these people to your delicious
network and then subscribe to your own network with your feed reader of
choice. It's an easy and passive way to harvest lots of great links.

------
faramarz
I find my Chrome browser does an adequate job for me. I'm using it constantly.

When you _star_ a page, make sure to type in a descriptive title and include
keywords. This will help you narrow down your search in the Bookmark Manager.

Another great thing about it is that all your bookmarks are sync'd to your
gmail account and make available in a spreadsheet at Google docs. Sync any
computer and you're always up-to-date.

------
japanesejay
FireFox + Xmarks. With FF you can add tags and things to various sites and
save them in folders. With xmarks, you can sync the bookmarks to a server to
your liking.

Additional Bonus points: I also have them linked to my mamps server at home so
i can access them online (Password protected of course).

A new idea i need to try out is to store them into dropbox so i can access my
links on my ipad and on my droid.

------
pasbesoin
Years ago, PowerMarks. The best implementation of tagging that I've yet run
across. Unfortunately, while the website is still up, development has
essentially long since ceased.

These days, I'll often save a copy of a specific page using the Firefox
extension "Scrapbook". In part because pages get taken down or die not
entirely infrequently.

------
mikexstudios
<http://pinboard.in> \- it's like delicious but without the fat.

------
grep
I use the sync option on Chrome to keep my 3 computers synced.

------
rythie
I use Xmarks for sync and I have a set of folders on the bar below the
location box. Syncing seems to have broken recently though

------
kschua
Opera It has a bookmark sync option. I sync my Mac, PC and office bookmarks

------
clueless
text files

